# 24k Molly just had babies what to do



## richierichdolla (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys i thought my molly was prego guess she was. what should i do guys


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, if you want to keep the fry (the baby fishies), I'd suggest that you get a tank divider and separate them from the adults, otherwise they will be eaten. Along with the divider, pick up some fry food. There is a decent powdered food called First Bites from Hikari. A much better but much more unusual food is Cyclop-Eeze powder.

In all likelihood, you're going to need a much bigger tank for all of your fry, so you ought to be planning for that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Is brine shrimp an acceptable food for mollies? Used to feed my malawi fry brine shrimp. We just setup a little tupperware container with salt water, eggs, and an air pump.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

we took regular flake, ground it to a fine powder in a plastic baggie and our lil mollie babes have been growing and are getting fat little tummies =]


----------



## richierichdolla (Dec 6, 2009)

thats what i been doing. i have them in the tank in a plastic plate. they cant get out or the other fish in.


----------

